# Mahindra HST 3016



## jamilla0126 (Dec 12, 2016)

My stepdad has a Mahindra HST 3016 tractor. He is needing a service/repair manual and needs to see a breakdown of the entire tractor.

Does anyone have a copy?


----------



## rdsi (Mar 13, 2017)

Did you ever find a manual for your tractor? I just purchase a 2011 3016hst and finding the manual seems impossible.

RD


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

tractor by net dot com.. give them a try.


----------



## jamilla0126 (Dec 12, 2016)

No, I have not.


----------



## jamilla0126 (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks, will do that now.


----------

